# mount /dev/hdc problem

## scotoma

Hey all,

I got issues. Cant seem to mount my dvd/cdrw drive from my laptop basestation. dmesg points to hdc as my drive my fstab is:

/dev/cdrom/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660    noauto, ro  0 0

I have also tried editing fs section of my fstab file to:

/dev/hdc and /dev/cdrom

When fstab is set to /dev/hdc

i get the error mount: /dev/hdc is not a valid block device

When fstab is set to /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdrom/cdrom0

i get the error mount: special devices /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdrom/cdrom0 does not exist.

Also someone suggested trying "mknod /dev/hdc b 22 0" however this did not work.

ideas?

thanks for the help

----------

## YopWongSapn

Try using /dev/hdc1 instead.  When you use the mount command, you are mounting partitions, not entire drives.  

You don't necessarily need to edit fstab to mount either.  You really only need to edit it if you want the partition in question to be mounted automatically on boot, or you don't want to have to specify the mount point.

----------

## scotoma

i treied mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/cdrom

and the result: mount special device /dev/hdc1 does not exist

ps I like your signature...too funny

----------

## AC

come on guys!!!!!!!! I mean, where are the gurus man???????? I have the same problem since I got my laptop in october. Switched to kernel ver. 2.6 and BOOM! No cd node anymore. I've been searching the forum ever since. Following the gentoo.org "How to switch from 2.4. to 2.6", doing that, doing the other... IS THERE NO SOLUTION? I'm seek and tired of rebooting and logging in Windows every time I want to use the cd-rom drive.

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease help!!

----------

## nenn

im no guru but it may be as simple as something misconfigured in the kernel, make sure you enabled all the driver suppor you need not to mention the i9660 filesystems. i hope this sheds a little light

----------

## dsd

having _no_ cd node is different from the issue given here. that just means you dont have the ide-cd driver compiled/loaded.

scotoma: you should observe that /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 (notice the s) exists, right?

you should also examine dmesg after trying to mount

----------

## scotoma

dsd,

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 does not exist

I am not sure how to create device cdrom0 from the command line. Trying to create it from within KDE results in permission denied.

Currently I am compiling kernel 2.6.10 with a couple changes to the config.

AC: I will keep you posted on my success or lack there of.

Thanks for the help!

----------

## scotoma

nenn -> thanks for making me actually take a look at the config of my kernel - i fixed it! added CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y and CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

Yeehaw! 

AC: Please check your kernel config.

Thanks for the leads everyone.

----------

## AC

I did check my kernel config and put those two blocks above and now when i give a 

```

dmesg | grep hdc

```

I get this output:

```

   ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R9012, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

```

The third line didn't used to be so, there is a slight improvement.

However, it still doesn't create the appropriate node in order to use the cdrom.

A little more light, please! Even a watch tower if you could!   :Smile:  [/code]

----------

## dsd

which node ? have you tried using /dev/hdc ?

----------

## AC

of course /dev/hdc.

as far as I see from my dmesg, it's the only one assigned to the cdrom drive.

this is my kernel .config:

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.9-gentoo-r9

# Fri Jan 14 00:29:11 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_YENTA is not set

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPCHAINS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPFWADM is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=m

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=y

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461x is not set

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS=y

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON=y

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_FB_SPLASH is not set

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_MEMORY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_DETECT is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## AC

oh yea, and I use udev pure system

----------

## toralf

 *scotoma wrote:*   

> added CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y and CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y
> 
> 

 

Putting the line

```

ide-cd

```

into the file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and the needed kernel module to create /dev/hdc and so on is loaded.

----------

## AC

toralf --> i did as you wrote. the only thing you forgot to say was compile 

ide-cd as a module (CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m). 

the module loads just fine. still no /dev/hdc node.

lsmod:

```

(root@turtle)(4/pts)(04:20pm:01/14/05)-

(#:/home/andrei)- lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipt_multiport           1920  0

ipt_conntrack           2304  0

ip_nat_irc              3696  0

ip_nat_tftp             3184  0

ip_nat_ftp              4336  0

ip_conntrack_irc       70704  1 ip_nat_irc

ip_conntrack_tftp       3248  0

ip_conntrack_ftp       71472  1 ip_nat_ftp

iptable_raw             1792  0

ipt_REJECT              5632  4

ipt_pkttype             1536  4

ipt_LOG                 6272  9

ipt_state               1664  10

iptable_filter          3200  1

iptable_nat            22984  3 ip_nat_irc,ip_nat_tftp,ip_nat_ftp

ip_conntrack           39316  9 ipt_conntrack,ip_nat_irc,ip_nat_tftp,ip_nat_ftp,ip_conntrack_irc,ip_conntrack_tftp,ip_conntrack_ftp,ipt_state,iptable_nat

ipt_TOS                 2176  12

iptable_mangle          2432  1

ip_tables              16128  11 ipt_multiport,ipt_conntrack,iptable_raw,ipt_REJECT,ipt_pkttype,ipt_LOG,ipt_state,iptable_filter,iptable_nat,ipt_TOS,iptable_mangle

snd_pcm_oss            55588  0

snd_mixer_oss          19072  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            32000  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6016  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                52240  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7180  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

ohci_hcd               18952  0

e1000                  82740  0

snd_intel8x0m          15172  0

snd_intel8x0           28192  0

snd_ac97_codec         73696  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                91656  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_page_alloc          8196  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

ehci_hcd               27396  0

uhci_hcd               29968  0

ide_cd                 36740  0

cdrom                  37020  1 ide_cd

```

----------

## toralf

Ok, after module loading there should be some lines in dmesg describing the cd-rom. BTW, why do you have CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y set in your config ?

----------

## AC

when I add IDESCSI in the kernel 

```

dmesg | grep hdc

```

gives me this:

```

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R9012, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

```

except the third line. Otherwise (without IDESCSI) the third line is shown, which is my case. I also read that in 2.6kernel atapi devices don't need scsi emulation so I'll leave it as it is. 

The thing is, there is no /dev/hdc. Why does is appear in dmesg but there isn't any node for it created?

I'm still waiting for the miracle answer from someone. Please help!

PS - wouldn't it be ironic if the answer came from me, if by any chance i'm missing something that I should do?    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cintra

I saw above that you have none of these which I have set - not 100% sure they are necessary without doing xconfig, but my dvd's work ok  :Wink: 

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

----------

## AC

those SD, SR and SG are set only if you use 2.4 kernels and SCSI emulation. it doesn't apply for 2.6s, as based on what I read so far.

...but, I guess I'll try anything to make it work.

----------

## toralf

my syslog:

```

nhh221 ~ # dmesg | grep -i -e hdc -e cd-

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbfa8-0xbfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hdc: _NEC DVD+RW ND-6100A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

```

----------

## AC

```

(root@turtle)(13/pts)(05:21pm:01/14/05)-

(#:/usr/src/linux)- dmesg | grep -i -e hdc -e cd-

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R9012, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

```

how does this help me?

----------

## scotoma

AC,

Not sure how much help I can be as I am still really new to linux. What does your fstab say? Mine points to /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 not /dev/hdc eventhough dmesg says hdc is my cdrom drive.

----------

## AC

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is a symbolic link to the actual cdrom drive node. 

I'll try recompiling my kernel tomorrow one more time following Decibel's guide. maybe I missed somthing. I will post my results.

----------

## toralf

 *AC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (root@turtle)(13/pts)(05:21pm:01/14/05)-
> ...

 

The lines "ide1:..." and "hdc: TOSHIBA..." came from the kernel itself, the following two lines are normally logged to syslog after loading of the module ide-cd.

What is the output of "modprobe ide-cd" on the command line as root ?

----------

## AC

absolutely nothing

----------

## toralf

Here is my output:

```

nhh221 /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-hardened-r1 # ls -l /dev/hdc /dev/cdrom /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     3 Jan 14 22:50 /dev/cdrom -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Jan 14 22:50 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -> ../hdc

brw-rw----  1 root disk 22, 0 Jan 14 22:50 /dev/hdc

nhh221 /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-hardened-r1 # rmmod ide-cd

nhh221 /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-hardened-r1 # ls -l /dev/hdc /dev/cdrom /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

ls: /dev/hdc: No such file or directory

ls: /dev/cdrom: No such file or directory

ls: /dev/cdroms/cdrom0: No such file or directory

nhh221 /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-hardened-r1 # modprobe ide-cd

nhh221 /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-hardened-r1 # ls -l /dev/hdc /dev/cdrom /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     3 Jan 14 22:51 /dev/cdrom -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Jan 14 22:51 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -> ../hdc

brw-rw----  1 root disk 22, 0 Jan 14 22:51 /dev/hdc

nhh221 /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-hardened-r1 #

```

As you can see after loading the module all is ok, without the module (rmmod) the devices are left. I have no idea what's wrong with your system  :Sad: 

----------

## dsd

could also try running "udevstart" after the module is loaded, see if that helps..

----------

## AC

```

(root@turtle)(1/pts)(11:35pm:01/14/05)-

(#:/home/andrei)- rmmod ide-cd

(root@turtle)(2/pts)(11:35pm:01/14/05)-

(#:/home/andrei)- l /dev/hdc /dev/cdrom /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

ls: /dev/hdc: No such file or directory

ls: /dev/cdrom: No such file or directory

ls: /dev/cdroms/cdrom0: No such file or directory

(root@turtle)(3/pts)(11:35pm:01/14/05)-

(#:/home/andrei)- modprebe ide-cd

zsh: command not found: modprebe

(root@turtle)(4/pts)(11:35pm:01/14/05)-

(#:/home/andrei)- modprobe ide-cd

(root@turtle)(5/pts)(11:35pm:01/14/05)-

(#:/home/andrei)- l /dev/hdc /dev/cdrom /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

ls: /dev/hdc: No such file or directory

ls: /dev/cdrom: No such file or directory

ls: /dev/cdroms/cdrom0: No such file or directory

(root@turtle)(6/pts)(11:35pm:01/14/05)-

(#:/home/andrei)- udevstart

(root@turtle)(7/pts)(11:36pm:01/14/05)-

(#:/home/andrei)- l /dev/hdc /dev/cdrom /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

ls: /dev/hdc: No such file or directory

ls: /dev/cdrom: No such file or directory

ls: /dev/cdroms/cdrom0: No such file or directory

```

----------

## Cintra

#  ls -l /dev/cdroms

----------

## AC

there is no /dev/cdroms, there is no /dev/hdc! what' so hard to understand?

here's my ls -l /dev:

```

(root@turtle)(21/pts)(10:20am:01/15/05)-

(#:/home/andrei)- cd /dev

(root@turtle)(22/pts)(10:20am:01/15/05)-

(#:/dev)- l

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      10 Jan 14 23:46 adsp -> sound/adsp

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      12 Jan 14 23:46 agpgart -> misc/agpgart

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      11 Jan 14 23:46 audio -> sound/audio

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      12 Jan 14 23:46 audio1 -> sound/audio1

crw-------  1 root tty   5,   1 Jan 14 23:43 console

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      11 Jan 14 23:42 core -> /proc/kcore

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root      60 Jan 14 23:42 cpu

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      40 Jan 14 23:43 dri

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       9 Jan 14 23:46 dsp -> sound/dsp

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      10 Jan 14 23:46 dsp1 -> sound/dsp1

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      80 Jan 14 23:42 fb

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 Jan 14 23:46 fb0 -> fb/0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 Jan 14 23:46 fb1 -> fb/1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      13 Jan 14 23:42 fd -> /proc/self/fd

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root  1,   7 Jan 14 23:42 full

brw-rw----  1 root disk  3,   0 Jan 14 23:42 hda

brw-rw----  1 root disk  3,   1 Jan 14 23:42 hda1

brw-rw----  1 root disk  3,   2 Jan 14 23:42 hda2

brw-rw----  1 root disk  3,   3 Jan 14 23:42 hda3

brw-rw----  1 root disk  3,   4 Jan 14 23:42 hda4

prw-------  1 root root       0 Jan 14 23:43 initctl

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      12 Jan 14 23:46 inotify -> misc/inotify

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     100 Jan 14 23:42 input

crw-r-----  1 root kmem  1,   2 Jan 14 23:42 kmem

crw-rw----  1 root root  1,  11 Jan 14 23:42 kmsg

srw-rw-rw-  1 root root       0 Jan 14 23:43 log

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     200 Jan 14 23:42 loop

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 Jan 14 23:46 loop0 -> loop/0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 Jan 14 23:46 loop1 -> loop/1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 Jan 14 23:46 loop2 -> loop/2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 Jan 14 23:46 loop3 -> loop/3

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 Jan 14 23:46 loop4 -> loop/4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 Jan 14 23:46 loop5 -> loop/5

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 Jan 14 23:46 loop6 -> loop/6

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 Jan 14 23:46 loop7 -> loop/7

crw-r-----  1 root kmem  1,   1 Jan 14 23:42 mem

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     120 Jan 14 23:42 misc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      11 Jan 14 23:46 mixer -> sound/mixer

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      12 Jan 14 23:46 mixer1 -> sound/mixer1

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root  1,   3 Jan 14 23:42 null

crw-rw----  1 root root 10, 144 Jan 14 23:42 nvram

crw-r-----  1 root kmem  1,   4 Jan 14 23:42 port

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      10 Jan 14 23:46 psaux -> misc/psaux

crw-rw-rw-  1 root tty   5,   2 Jan 15 10:20 ptmx

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root       0 Jan 14 23:42 pts

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root  1,   8 Jan 14 23:42 random

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       8 Jan 14 23:46 rtc -> misc/rtc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      15 Jan 14 23:46 sequencer -> sound/sequencer

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      16 Jan 14 23:46 sequencer2 -> sound/sequencer2

drwxrwxrwt  2 root root      40 Jan 14 23:42 shm

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     280 Jan 14 23:43 snd

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     220 Jan 14 23:43 sound

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 Jan 14 23:42 stderr -> fd/2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 Jan 14 23:42 stdin -> fd/0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 Jan 14 23:42 stdout -> fd/1

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     200 Jan 14 23:42 tts

crw-rw-rw-  1 root tty   5,   0 Jan 14 23:42 tty

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 Jan 14 23:46 tty0 -> vc/0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 Jan 14 23:46 tty1 -> vc/1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty10 -> vc/10

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty11 -> vc/11

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty12 -> vc/12

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty13 -> vc/13

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty14 -> vc/14

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty15 -> vc/15

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty16 -> vc/16

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty17 -> vc/17

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty18 -> vc/18

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty19 -> vc/19

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 Jan 14 23:46 tty2 -> vc/2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty20 -> vc/20

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty21 -> vc/21

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty22 -> vc/22

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty23 -> vc/23

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty24 -> vc/24

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty25 -> vc/25

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty26 -> vc/26

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty27 -> vc/27

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty28 -> vc/28

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty29 -> vc/29

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 Jan 14 23:46 tty3 -> vc/3

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty30 -> vc/30

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty31 -> vc/31

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty32 -> vc/32

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty33 -> vc/33

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty34 -> vc/34

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty35 -> vc/35

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty36 -> vc/36

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty37 -> vc/37

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty38 -> vc/38

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty39 -> vc/39

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 Jan 14 23:46 tty4 -> vc/4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty40 -> vc/40

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty41 -> vc/41

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty42 -> vc/42

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty43 -> vc/43

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty44 -> vc/44

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty45 -> vc/45

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty46 -> vc/46

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty47 -> vc/47

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty48 -> vc/48

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty49 -> vc/49

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 Jan 14 23:46 tty5 -> vc/5

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty50 -> vc/50

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty51 -> vc/51

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty52 -> vc/52

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty53 -> vc/53

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty54 -> vc/54

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty55 -> vc/55

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty56 -> vc/56

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty57 -> vc/57

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty58 -> vc/58

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty59 -> vc/59

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 Jan 14 23:46 tty6 -> vc/6

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty60 -> vc/60

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty61 -> vc/61

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty62 -> vc/62

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 tty63 -> vc/63

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 Jan 14 23:46 tty7 -> vc/7

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 Jan 14 23:46 tty8 -> vc/8

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       4 Jan 14 23:46 tty9 -> vc/9

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 ttyS0 -> tts/0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 ttyS1 -> tts/1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 ttyS2 -> tts/2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 ttyS3 -> tts/3

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 ttyS4 -> tts/4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 ttyS5 -> tts/5

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 ttyS6 -> tts/6

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 ttyS7 -> tts/7

cr--r--r--  1 root root  1,   9 Jan 14 23:43 urandom

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1320 Jan 14 23:42 vc

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     400 Jan 14 23:43 vcc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 vcs -> vcc/0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 vcs1 -> vcc/1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 Jan 14 23:46 vcs12 -> vcc/12

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 vcs2 -> vcc/2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 vcs3 -> vcc/3

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 vcs4 -> vcc/4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 vcs5 -> vcc/5

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 vcs6 -> vcc/6

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       5 Jan 14 23:46 vcs7 -> vcc/7

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 Jan 14 23:46 vcsa -> vcc/a0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 Jan 14 23:46 vcsa1 -> vcc/a1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       7 Jan 14 23:46 vcsa12 -> vcc/a12

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 Jan 14 23:46 vcsa2 -> vcc/a2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 Jan 14 23:46 vcsa3 -> vcc/a3

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 Jan 14 23:46 vcsa4 -> vcc/a4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 Jan 14 23:46 vcsa5 -> vcc/a5

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 Jan 14 23:46 vcsa6 -> vcc/a6

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       6 Jan 14 23:46 vcsa7 -> vcc/a7

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root  1,   5 Jan 14 23:42 zero

```

----------

## toralf

Please have a look into /etc/conf.d/rc, the line

```

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

```

should be there, isn't it ?

----------

## AC

it is there

----------

## toralf

Here are my relevant config settings:

```

nhh221 ~ # grep -i -e _IDE -e _CDROM -e _DEV -e _BLK /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v '^#'

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

```

What happens after 'make clean && make menuconfig && make && make modules_install && cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/<you name it> and rebooting the new kernel ?

----------

## scotoma

AC,

It may not help, but when I was trying to get my cd drive working i was told to try typing:

mknod /dev/hdc b 22 0

What kind of laptop are you on? If you'd like I will post my config file.

----------

## AC

here's the output of that:

```

(#:/home/andrei)- mknod /dev/hdc b 22 0

(root@tux)(4/pts)(10:02am:01/16/05)-

(#:/home/andrei)- l /dev/hd*

brw-rw----  1 root disk  3, 0 Jan 15 23:50 /dev/hda

brw-rw----  1 root disk  3, 1 Jan 15 23:50 /dev/hda1

brw-rw----  1 root disk  3, 2 Jan 15 23:50 /dev/hda2

brw-rw----  1 root disk  3, 3 Jan 15 23:50 /dev/hda3

brw-rw----  1 root disk  3, 4 Jan 15 23:50 /dev/hda4

brw-r--r--  1 root root 22, 0 Jan 16 10:02 /dev/hdc

(root@tux)(5/pts)(10:02am:01/16/05)-

(#:/home/andrei)- mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom

mount: /dev/hdc is not a valid block device

```

my laptop is an IBM Thinkpad T41.

funny thing is that during my earling attempts to figure out how to make the cdrom work I did use that mknod stuff and if work. I actually remember inserting a Win98 cdrom in the drive and I could access it. So sometime ba ck in november my cdrom drive worked... only I can't remember what I did. This really annoys me.

Anyway, keep the ideas comming. Eventualy something will turn out to be the solution.

----------

## scotoma

if you have the cd drive listed in the fstab as /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 and it is a valid location try:

mount /mnt/cdrom

also do you have hdc in the /dev directory? 

I am running on an Thinkpad x31 perhaps my config will be of some value. 

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.10

# Fri Jan 14 08:54:05 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_OBSOLETE is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

# CONFIG_PNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

# CONFIG_IRLAN is not set

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

#

# IrDA options

#

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR is not set

#

# Dongle support

#

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR is not set

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

#

# FIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR is not set

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

# CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_ALI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VLSI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_FIR is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_E100_NAPI=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_CADET is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VXP440 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# USB Bluetooth TTY can only be used with disabled Bluetooth subsystem

#

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.10

# Fri Jan 14 08:54:05 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_OBSOLETE is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

# CONFIG_PNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

# CONFIG_IRLAN is not set

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

#

# IrDA options

#

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR is not set

#

# Dongle support

#

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR is not set

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

#

# FIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR is not set

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

# CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_ALI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VLSI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_FIR is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_E100_NAPI=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_CADET is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

----------

## lotw

 *scotoma wrote:*   

> Hey all,
> 
> I got issues. Cant seem to mount my dvd/cdrw drive from my laptop basestation. dmesg points to hdc as my drive my fstab is:
> 
> /dev/cdrom/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660    noauto, ro  0 0
> ...

 

Try taking out the ISO9660 and replace with Auto, DVDs are not all ISO9660 format so failure will happen.

----------

